

A market for Product Hunt invites? - longv

Suddenly, Product Hunt invites are becoming a hot commodity around my cycle. Is a market developing soon ? So far, a few founder I know basically send invites to their supporter so that they can vote for her own products. It does not make much sense to me.
======
gus_massa
The Gmail invites case was similar:

From
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_Gmail#Extended_beta...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_Gmail#Extended_beta_phase)
:

> _During the early months of the initial beta phase, Gmail 's well-publicized
> feature set and the exclusive nature of the accounts caused the aftermarket
> price of Gmail invitations to skyrocket. According to PC World magazine,
> Gmail invitations were selling on eBay for as much as US$150, with some
> specific accounts being sold for several thousand dollars. After a new round
> of invitations in early June, the price for invitations fell down to between
> US$2–$5. Websites such as Gmail Swap emerged to allow philanthropic Gmail
> users to donate invitations to people who wanted them. On 28 June 2004,
> Google amended its policy to forbid the selling of registered accounts._

------
fjdmk80
What do you mean by "Is a market developing soon ?"

~~~
longv
Could I buy an invite ?

